# Office Hours: Graduating Seniors on Life at WSC (Part 1)



## mjmacvey (May 12, 2011)

For anyone who is interested in hearing about seminary life from a student perspective:

Office Hours talks to four graduating seniors about their experience at Westminster Seminary California. This is the first part of a two episode series, so stay tuned as we continue this discussion in our next episode.

To listen to this latest episode, visit: 
Westminster Seminary California - Resources - Life at WSC by Graduating Students:: Westminster Seminary California 

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at: 
http://wscal.edu/officehours 

Contact Office Hours:
•	Call Office Hours at 760 480 8477. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.
•	Email us at [email protected] 

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it. Also please encourage your pastors, elders, friends, and family to listen to Office Hours.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## mjmacvey (May 25, 2011)

*Office Hours: Graduating Seniors on Life at WSC (Part 2)*

Part II of the Office Hours interview is now available here: Westminster Seminary California - Resources - Life at WSC by Graduating Students (Part 2):: Westminster Seminary California


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 26, 2011)

I'm excited to see Office Hours is back on the air! Thanks for sharing this.


----------

